# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  proxy

## mazahaka9691

всем привет,у меня такой вопрос можно ли сменить ip не программой а через прокси,у меня винда семерка,в интернет захожу через adsl модем,пытался изменить ip через различные программы,но ничего не получалось,для чего сменить,знаю это глупо но для того что бы айпишник в игре отображался не мой,потому что меня просто палят именно по нему,а для одного дела нужно сменить,пусть это и глупо всё тке хочется.

----------


## p486

ищешь анонимный прокси сервер. и подключаешься через него. в настройках программы. если программа это не поддерживает. то ищи программу типа ФриКап и используй сокс прокси.

и еще замечание. как тебя могут по ИП палить в игре если он меняеться при перезагрузке модема!?

----------


## mazahaka9691

в том то и дело,что ничего не меняется,он один,объясни подробнее про фрикап и сокс прокси

----------


## p486

про фри как в инете почитай! там короче если запускаешь прогу через нее то она подменяет сетевые пакеты на адрес указаного тобой прокси. кап делает это путем внедрения своей динамической библиотеки к коду твоей игры. ну вобщем игра ничего не подозревая идет на прокси а с него в на сервер игры.

на счет соксов ничего сказать не могу я ими не разу не пользовался. фри кап по моему и http прокси хавает. собственно для этого она мне и была нужна :)

ты смотри если бы я писал ту игру я бы не ограничился баном только по ИП. я бы натыкал в саму игру какието привязки к твоему железу. и самое простоэ это разрешение экрана. определяется элементарно одной строчкой кола :).

удачи! дерзай :)

----------


## mazahaka9691

бан по ИП там не возможен,игра не браузерная,flatout 2,пойду гуглить на счет фри капа

----------


## p486

а кто сказал, что бан по ИП может быть только у браузерных игр? это БРЕД! сервер может банить по ИП любого пользователя подключившегося к нему. 
есть еще программа сокс кап.

----------


## mazahaka9691

ну там много сервером,и они не постоянно висят,я скачал прикап,добавляю прокси всё делаю вроди правильно,но игра не находит серверы,

----------


## p486

попингуй

_Добавлено через 23 секунды_
может твой прокси не рабочий?

----------


## mazahaka9691

хм,объясни подробнее,как проверить рабочий или нет?

----------


## p486

самый верный способ это зайти через него например на гугл. а можно пропинговать твой игровой сервер через прокси.
собственно сами прокси сервера живут не долго, т.к. доступ к ним имеет каждый то они часто бывают перегруженными и не могут обработать все запросы

----------


## mazahaka9691

понятно,значит надо искать живые прокси

----------


## p486

> понятно,значит надо искать живые прокси


совершенно верно!

----------

